

16 CEOs & product designers teach you how to ship products faster in new book - scottieh
http://scotthurff.com/perfecting-product-design/

======
nathancahill
Jony Ive is probably not the best comparison here.. a couple years ago that
statement would have been accurate, but he's slipping when it comes to UI
design. Have you seen the icons on iOS7?

~~~
mtgx
I'm not convinced either way, but I _think_ Jon Ive is overhyped, because of 3
reasons:

1) his latest UI designs are not very impressive at all, in fact they seem
pretty amateurish

2) he's usually praised for his hardware designs, but even those were
_heavily_ influenced (read: he almost copied them) by Braun designs (even the
latest Mac Pro design).

3) Before, he had Steve Jobs to "shape" his ideas, and tell him what is good
design for the iPhone and what isn't. Remember that story about the first
iPhone, how he asked the design team to make many designs, and then he used
one, and the next day he said he's not "in love with it"?

So Jon Ive may be good at copying Braun products design, and creating 100
different iterations, where one is _amazing_ , but he might not have a _clue_
which one that is, and he needs someone like Steve Jobs, a "visionary",
someone who truly understands the customer, to tell him which.

~~~
scottieh
Thanks for the note.

At best, your enumeration is highly speculative. We can only see the finished
products and a little bit behind the curtain (the iOS 7 videos, "Steve Jobs"
by Isaacson, etc.) — iOS 7 is a work in progress and we don't know how he
currently works, or what sort of "idea shaping" currently goes on.

Also, the headline is just that — a headline. It's to get people thinking or
talking about who makes great products, and what constitutes a great product.

------
rjvir
Don't know if Jony Ive is the proper role model for creating "mind-blowing"
projects.

